# Manila living



## targaryen (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi all, 

I am considering an offer in Manila and wanted some help from people staying there regarding some questions 

1) I will want to stay in Bonifacio Global City . What will be rent of 2 bedroom furnished condos there ? Quick googling shows a range of anywhere between 50 -150 k PHP per month. 
2) What are the tax rates for foreigners there ? Read somewhere it is around 32% 
3) How good is 75-80 K USD salary (annual) in Manila ? I know people live in a lot less than that but I am curious about expat salaries or people working in MNCs etc. Wanted some idea of salary ranges to decide 

Thanks in advance for any help / suggestions .


----------



## 1318938 (Sep 22, 2016)

Salary is quiet good. Is this to support yourself only or what about others?
There are new condos being built owned by foreigners and locals. I've seen some up in the market.
<Snip>


----------



## targaryen (Sep 17, 2016)

gigigold said:


> Salary is quiet good. Is this to support yourself only or what about others?
> There are new condos being built owned by foreigners and locals. I've seen some up in the market.
> <Snip>




Thanks @gigigold. This is for 2 of us . wife and me.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

How good is 75-80 K USD salary (annual) in Manila?

Hard to answer without knowing what the position is.


----------



## targaryen (Sep 17, 2016)

Tiz said:


> How good is 75-80 K USD salary (annual) in Manila?
> 
> Hard to answer without knowing what the position is.



Hi @Tiz - its a mid-senior management position in a MNC


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

targaryen said:


> Hi @Tiz - its a mid-senior management position in a MNC


In that case I'd say, yeah, it's an ok salary.


----------



## Bizo (Jun 15, 2016)

1. You're BGC condo range is pretty accurate but little need to spend more than 100k per especially at that salary.
2. Tax rate is 32% non-negotiable, no refunds or write-offs.
3. It's pretty strong but nothing great. Can't speak to range, seen lots lower and lots higher. It will go a long way here. Everything is cheap but electricity.


----------



## angieosman (Oct 24, 2016)

*Will I survive on 2000 EUR a month?*

Hi! On a similar note, would you guys be so kind to help me too?

I am offered an Associate position in Manila with a salary of 2000 EUR a month. Would that be enough to sustain a good living? 

About me: I've got an MSc degree and a few years of experience (working in Europe). Now, my boss is offering me to relocate to a Manila office... Your advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

That is going to be tight in my opinion, especially in Manila. That's 1/3 the salary that the original poster is making. Many can retire on that but it takes more money to live when one is working.


----------



## bhagyalaxmi (Nov 1, 2016)

Hiya !

BGC is expensive BUT you can get a studio apt from 18K too. (depends on how plush you want it)
there are places like *<Snip>*,Taguig nearby (3/5 km) which have a low rental for a two bhk (around 25000K)

Your salary sounds good  i dont think you should worrk (yes- taxes are 32%)


----------

